

SendHub (YC W12) Launches Shared Groups - Keep your team's contacts synced - ashrust
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/16/sendhub-takes-on-google-voice-with-debut-of-shared-groups-grabs-new-investment-from-former-florida-gov-jeb-bush/

======
bryanh
I must say, SendHub and co have done a pretty remarkable job. Their product is
superb, I highly recommend just trying it to see how to do onboarding on a
fairly complex service (considering multiple people & phones are involved).

~~~
jaytaylor
Thank you for the kind words Bryan!

------
WadeF
I love the shared groups concept. I always thought there would be a lot of
benefit for small local businesses to benefit from group messaging.

SendHub seems like a great way to make that happen.

